

MIT choice-modeling software predicts customer preferences for retail - killerdhmo
http://newsoffice.mit.edu/2015/choice-modeling-software-customer-preference-0710#.VaPlGmhZ7ps.facebook

======
jcr
This is one of the papers mentioned:

"A Nonparametric Approach to Modeling Choice with Limited Data"

[http://arxiv.org/abs/0910.0063](http://arxiv.org/abs/0910.0063)

